# 11.SportScheck Mountain Bike Festival TegernseerTal 2014



## wallberg (14. November 2013)

Ab sofort ist unsere Anmeldung zum größten MTB Event 2014 in Deutschland offen.
Alle Informationen News, FrühbucherRabatt... unter :www.mtb-festival.de

Wir freuen uns schon!


----------



## wallberg (15. November 2013)

Bikelust statt Winterfrust â pÃ¼nktlich zur kalten Jahreszeit ist die Anmeldung fÃ¼r das 11. SportScheck MTB Festival Tegernseer Tag online. Da rÃ¼ckt das Veranstaltungsdatum 31. Mai & 1. Juni 2014 gedanklich schon wieder ein gutes StÃ¼ck nÃ¤her. Ab sofort kÃ¶nnt Ihr Euch fÃ¼r den MTB Marathon, den kids Cup, den Uphill Contest und den neuen Pull Contest anmelden. Und natÃ¼rlich wird der frÃ¼he Vogel auch belohnt â 10% FrÃ¼hbucherrabatt kÃ¶nnt Ihr bei einer Anmeldung bis 31. Januar 2014 einheimsen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (17. November 2013)

Interessant. 

Wie ist der fahrtechnische Anspruch auf den beiden längsten Strecken??


----------



## wallberg (18. November 2013)

Servus Haferstroh,
unsere Abfahrten auf C&D sind nicht tragisch,
eine Abfahrt vom Schinder (Schindertrial 700m) ist technisch anspruchsvoll,
bis auf wenige Meter für die meisten fahrbar. Im Schnitt S2.

Die Abfahrt über den Winterweg vom Wallberg ist steinig, etwas verblockt, teilweise
als S3 einzustufen, tendenziell meist S2.

Die Abfahrt vom Kreuzberg nach Tegernsee zur letzten Verpflegung ist S2,
alles andere easy auf Forstwegen und Straßen mit S0-S1.

wallberg


----------



## Steffen89 (19. November 2013)

Bin angemeldet (Strecke D) und nehme zum ersten Mal teil. Ich bin gespannt, was mich erwartet!


----------



## wallberg (19. November 2013)

Das freut mich!
Hoffe wir können Dich begeistern!


----------



## powderJO (27. November 2013)

wallberg, ich mag ja euren marathon und ihr habt da echt eine schöne strecke mit schönen trailabschnitten - aber s3 ist da wirklich nix ...


----------



## Haferstroh (27. November 2013)

wallberg schrieb:


> Servus Haferstroh,
> unsere Abfahrten auf C&D sind nicht tragisch,
> eine Abfahrt vom Schinder (Schindertrial 700m) ist technisch anspruchsvoll,
> bis auf wenige Meter für die meisten fahrbar. Im Schnitt S2.
> ...



Ok, danke für die Info.

Teilnehmen werde ich auf jeden Fall, weiss nur noch nicht ob C oder D-Strecke. Aber ich denke eher die Auto Eder-Strecke statt der Samsung-Strecke, habe nämlich kein Samsung-Handy, dafür ein Auto


----------



## Steffen89 (27. November 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Aber ich denke eher die Auto Eder-Strecke statt der Samsung-Strecke, habe nämlich kein Samsung-Handy, dafür ein Auto



Das ist doch nur eine faule Ausrede!!


----------



## wallberg (27. November 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Ok, danke für die Info.
> 
> Teilnehmen werde ich auf jeden Fall, weiss nur noch nicht ob C oder D-Strecke. Aber ich denke eher die Auto Eder-Strecke statt der Samsung-Strecke, habe nämlich kein Samsung-Handy, dafür ein Auto


----------



## Haferstroh (27. November 2013)

Steffen89 schrieb:


> Das ist doch nur eine faule Ausrede!!



Na gut, wenns als Finisherpräsent ein neues Samsung Galaxy S4 gibt, fahr ich die D!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steffen89 (27. November 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Na gut, wenns als Finisherpräsent ein neues Samsung Galaxy S4 gibt, fahr ich die D!



Was meinst du, warum ich mich für die D-Strecke angemeldet habe?


----------



## Haferstroh (27. November 2013)

Steffen89 schrieb:


> Was meinst du, warum ich mich für die D-Strecke angemeldet habe?



Nö, ich fahr doch lieber die Auto-Eder-Strecke, meine Frau findet den neuesten Volvo XC90 nämlich so praktisch 

*Ironiemodus aus*

Ausserdem will ich erstmal wieder schnuppern dort unten bevor es ans Eingemachte geht, bin 2003 erst das letzte Mal dort unten gefahren als es noch die Xenofit Marathon Masters Serie gab...


----------



## wallberg (28. November 2013)

Ihr seid ja nett!
Werde versuchen eine GT-3 Strecke zu integrieren!


----------



## Haferstroh (30. November 2013)

wallberg schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja nett! Werde versuchen eine GT-3 Strecke zu integrieren!



Danke für die Blumen! 

Anmeldung ist raus.

P.S. GT3-Strecke wär gut, dann kann ich endlich mein 911 GT-3 Garagenbaby ausfahren:


----------



## AMR_7500 (1. Dezember 2013)

Bei den ganzen Postings hier schäm ich mich gleich für die angemeldete B-Strecke


----------



## Haferstroh (1. Dezember 2013)

Bei 8 Grad und Regen wirst du über diese Streckenwahl froh sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMR_7500 (1. Dezember 2013)

Nein bitte kein Regen mehr heuer, letztes Jahr sind wir fast abgesoffen da unten, grad dass wirs noch aus dem Ort raus geschafft haben.


----------



## Kerian (8. Januar 2014)

So, nun auch angemeldet! Nachdem letztes Jahr die Anfahrt von über 500KM umsonst waren, hoffe ich doch das dieses Jahr der Wettergott
ein Mountainbiker ist und die Sonne scheinen lässt. Regen gab es letztes Jahr genug!


----------



## wallberg (8. Januar 2014)

Kerian schrieb:


> So, nun auch angemeldet! Nachdem letztes Jahr die Anfahrt von über 500KM umsonst waren, hoffe ich doch das dieses Jahr der Wettergott
> ein Mountainbiker ist und die Sonne scheinen lässt. Regen gab es letztes Jahr genug!


----------



## AMR_7500 (8. Januar 2014)

Ich kann wahrscheinlich nicht mitfahren, bei mir wurde nach einem schweren Autounfall ein Gehirntumor entdeckt, damit fällt wohl MTB die nächste Zeit für mich aus, vor allem Rennen fahren dieses Jahr.  Schade nur, dass ich die Startgebühr schon bezahlt hab


----------



## Haferstroh (8. Januar 2014)

.

Wünsche dir alles Gute und dass du wieder gesund und fit wirst! Bei solchen Vorzeichen ist Rennen fahren reine Nebensache....das holst du dann einfach später nach


----------



## wallberg (9. Januar 2014)

AMR_7500 schrieb:


> Ich kann wahrscheinlich nicht mitfahren, bei mir wurde nach einem schweren Autounfall ein Gehirntumor entdeckt, damit fällt wohl MTB die nächste Zeit für mich aus, vor allem Rennen fahren dieses Jahr.  Schade nur, dass ich die Startgebühr schon bezahlt hab


Wünschen Dir Gute Besserung und hoffen Dich 2015 wieder fit am Start zu sehen! Melde Dich bitte im Büro der flowmotion,
mit dem Attest ist das sicher regelbar -. Liebe Grüße vom Tegernsee wallberg


----------



## AMR_7500 (9. Januar 2014)

gelöscht


----------



## AMR_7500 (9. Januar 2014)

Vielen vielen Dank für die lieben Glückwünsche, kann ich jetz echt gebrauchen, damit ich schnell wieder aufs Bike komme. Bevor ich jetz alles stornier wart ich lieber mal bis nach der OP vll. kann ich ja doch mitfahren...etwas langsamer halt dann. Hab von Leuten gelesen die 5 Wochen nach so einer Hirn-OP schon wieder gejoggt sind. 
Aber schonmal herzlichen Dank fürs Angebot, wallberg!


----------



## wallberg (9. Januar 2014)

AMR_7500 schrieb:


> Vielen vielen Dank für die lieben Glückwünsche, kann ich jetz echt gebrauchen, damit ich schnell wieder aufs Bike komme. Bevor ich jetz alles stornier wart ich lieber mal bis nach der OP vll. kann ich ja doch mitfahren...etwas langsamer halt dann. Hab von Leuten gelesen die 5 Wochen nach so einer Hirn-OP schon wieder gejoggt sind.
> Aber schonmal herzlichen Dank fürs Angebot, wallberg!


Dann lass die Anmeldung mal stehen .... 
Alles Gute

Wallberg


----------



## wallberg (14. Februar 2014)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Bei 8 Grad und Regen wirst du über diese Streckenwahl froh sein.


Wir haben Sonne gebucht!

wallberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lessie15 (23. März 2014)

is das n Versprechen  freu mich schon tierisch auf den Marathon, wenn auch ´´nur ´´Strecke B


----------



## wallberg (24. März 2014)

lessie15 schrieb:


> is das n Versprechen  freu mich schon tierisch auf den Marathon, wenn auch ´´nur ´´Strecke B


Klar! Ansonsten haben wir Lösungen....Schwimmwesten, Gore Hosen ....


----------



## Stefan1985 (6. April 2014)

Wie lang sind den auf der Samsung Strecke die Verpflegungsposten offen? Hab in der Ergebnisliste gesehen, das welche mit 11h Stunden unterwegs waren. Bin das erste mal dabei, und hab mir gedacht, ich nehme dann direkt mal die längste.


----------



## steppenwolf17 (10. April 2014)

Wie schaut´s eigentlich momentan mit der Streckenbeschaffenheit aus? 
Normalerweise würde ich mich gar nicht fragen trauen, aber nach dem "Winter"…;-)


----------



## wallberg (14. April 2014)

Stefan1985 schrieb:


> Wie lang sind den auf der Samsung Strecke die Verpflegungsposten offen? Hab in der Ergebnisliste gesehen, das welche mit 11h Stunden unterwegs waren. Bin das erste mal dabei, und hab mir gedacht, ich nehme dann direkt mal die längste.


Auch der letzte wird versorgt,
Streckenposten und Verpflegungen stehen bis der Schlussradler mit dem letzten kommt!

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (14. April 2014)

steppenwolf17 schrieb:


> Wie schaut´s eigentlich momentan mit der Streckenbeschaffenheit aus?
> Normalerweise würde ich mich gar nicht fragen trauen, aber nach dem "Winter"…;-)


Aktuell sieht es ganz gut aus,
die Bereiche in D sind fast komplett offen, Wallberg ist über 1200 etwas angezuckert.
Österreich/Schinder habe ich noch nicht besucht, folgt am WE.

wallberg


----------



## Stefan1985 (21. April 2014)

Gibts eigentlich auch medaillen?


----------



## wallberg (22. April 2014)

Stefan1985 schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich auch medaillen?


Wir haben jedes Jahr lokal angefertigte Siegerpreise, aus Keramik, Holz ... vom Tegernsee!
wallberg


----------



## MucPaul (29. April 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## falkochef (4. Mai 2014)

wallberg schrieb:


> Aktuell sieht es ganz gut aus,
> die Bereiche in D sind fast komplett offen, Wallberg ist über 1200 etwas angezuckert.
> Österreich/Schinder habe ich noch nicht besucht, folgt am WE.
> 
> wallberg


Ist der Schinder befahrbar? Ich war am Do. am Elendssattel und von da sah zumindest alles frei aus.


----------



## Schempi (4. Mai 2014)

falkochef schrieb:


> Ist der Schinder befahrbar? Ich war am Do. am Elendssattel und von da sah zumindest alles frei aus.



Ja, bins letzte Woche gefahren - der Schnee auf der Umrundung ist weg - im und am Ende vom Trail hat der Winter noch etwas Steinschlag und totes Holz hinterlassen, aber nicht groß der Rede wert


----------



## jonnys (7. Mai 2014)

Hallo.Ist die C-Strecke gleich wie 2012?Kann man sie ohne Federgabel fahren ?


----------



## Haferstroh (7. Mai 2014)

Ja, Starrbike und 1.9er Reifen mit 4bar reichen völlig. 26" natürlich.


----------



## jonnys (7. Mai 2014)

Okay.Werde mit meinen Starrbike fahren aber mit 2.1 Reifen 2bar  .Der 7te 2012 fuhr 26 Starrbike 8 Scott ?


----------



## Haferstroh (7. Mai 2014)

Bike starr, Reifendruck hoch, Lenker schmal, Bremsen lasch, Komponenten kultig, Oberrohr und Vorbau extralang, Klamotten grellbuntneon, Helm belüftungsfrei, Brille Oakley verspiegelt Typ Big Size Flatscreen.....gibts auch eine Spät-80er-Jahre Sonderwertung??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus-maximus (8. Mai 2014)

Ohne Klicker mit Sandalen hast du vergessen


----------



## Haferstroh (8. Mai 2014)

....Schuhe Typ Trekkingtreter,Pedale Bärentatze, Frisur VoKuHiLa, Barends waffenscheinpflichtig....


----------



## AMR_7500 (8. Mai 2014)

wallberg schrieb:


> Dann lass die Anmeldung mal stehen ....
> Alles Gute
> 
> Wallberg



Ich darf Starten!!! Und das Training läuft mittlerweile auch auf Hochtouren und fühl mich super! Tegernsee ich kommeeeee


----------



## pauerrana (8. Mai 2014)

hallochen,

ich fahre dieses jahr erstmalig mit. in eurer anmeldung/ausschreibung steht drinnen ... gilt die STVO ...  - mmhhh.? licht und katzenauge wird doch wohl keiner kontrollieren...


----------



## wallberg (8. Mai 2014)

falkochef schrieb:


> Ist der Schinder befahrbar? Ich war am Do. am Elendssattel und von da sah zumindest alles frei aus.


Wie schon beantwortet alles fahrbar. Geröll schon fast weg, nächste Woche wird per Motorsäge
die Durchfahrt vereinfacht ...


----------



## wallberg (8. Mai 2014)

pauerrana schrieb:


> hallochen,
> 
> ich fahre dieses jahr erstmalig mit. in eurer anmeldung/ausschreibung steht drinnen ... gilt die STVO ...  - mmhhh.? licht und katzenauge wird doch wohl keiner kontrollieren...



Spaßvogel,
wir fahren auch mal auf öffentlichen Straßen, trotz Rennfieber, Tunnelblick und Startnummer sollte man
hier nach besagter Regelung fahren und ggf. defensiv verhalten. Wie auf allen anderen Veranstaltungen 
dieser Art auch 
wallberg


----------



## wallberg (8. Mai 2014)

AMR_7500 schrieb:


> Ich darf Starten!!! Und das Training läuft mittlerweile auch auf Hochtouren und fühl mich super! Tegernsee ich kommeeeee



Super, freut uns!

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (8. Mai 2014)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Bike starr, Reifendruck hoch, Lenker schmal, Bremsen lasch, Komponenten kultig, Oberrohr und Vorbau extralang, Klamotten grellbuntneon, Helm belüftungsfrei, Brille Oakley verspiegelt Typ Big Size Flatscreen.....gibts auch eine Spät-80er-Jahre Sonderwertung??


Das seh ich mir an!

wallberg


----------



## Haferstroh (8. Mai 2014)

wallberg schrieb:


> Spaßvogel,
> wir fahren auch mal auf öffentlichen Straßen, trotz Rennfieber, Tunnelblick und Startnummer sollte man
> hier nach besagter Regelung fahren und ggf. defensiv verhalten. Wie auf allen anderen Veranstaltungen
> dieser Art auch
> wallberg



Denn trotz Absicherung kann es sein, dass sich ein "fremder" Verkehrsteilnehmer in die Strecke verirrt, den auch penible Absperrung nicht verhindern konnte. Oder manche fahren mit voller Absicht mit dem Pkw an Sperrungen vorbei, so mal gesehen als Zuschauer bei einem kleineren Rennen.


----------



## Kerian (10. Mai 2014)

Ausrüstung wird tooootal überbewertet - Hauptsache das Wetter passt in diesem Jahr.Letztes Jahr eine Anreise von 600km für die Katz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerian (15. Mai 2014)

...und der Konny kommt auch!


----------



## __Stefan__ (26. Mai 2014)

Geht die Strecke eigentlich den Staatsforst-Trail runter? Kann das auf der Karte nicht so erkennen. Wäre den mal gerne gefahren, aber komme eigentlich nie darüber.


----------



## Saiver74 (26. Mai 2014)

hoffe das Wetter wird noch ein wenig besser, wollte eigentlich schon am Donnerstag anreisen und ein paar Runden drehen


----------



## AMR_7500 (26. Mai 2014)

Saiver74 schrieb:


> hoffe das Wetter wird noch ein wenig besser, wollte eigentlich schon am Donnerstag anreisen und ein paar Runden drehen


 
Wird doch laut Wetterbericht ab Do. gut  Am Fr. sogar nur noch 20% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit


----------



## Schempi (26. Mai 2014)

Meine Definition von Gut ist heuer alles, bei dem ich mir keine Schwimmflügel in den Rucksack packe


----------



## marzan (26. Mai 2014)

Servus, habe einen Startplatz in "B" zu vergeben. (Aufgabe wegen kein Bock...)
Mit Trikot, da früh angemeldet. Jemand interessiert?


----------



## Kerian (26. Mai 2014)

...aufgeben ist keine Option...


----------



## ragazza (26. Mai 2014)

an die Ortskundigen :
ist die Straße von Enterrottach nach Vallepp am Samstag vor dem Marathon mit dem Auto befahrbar 
oder ist diese grundsätzlich immer gesperrt ? 
Bei Michelin ist sie der offizielle Zubringer nach Vallepp. 
Ich müßte da am Samstag durch.


----------



## zozoon (26. Mai 2014)

ist immer offen außer am sonntag, aber eine mautstrasse. kostet glaub ich 4 oder 5 euro pro auto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klogrinder (27. Mai 2014)

jonnys schrieb:


> Okay.Werde mit meinen Starrbike fahren aber mit 2.1 Reifen 2bar  .Der 7te 2012 fuhr 26 Starrbike 8 Scott ?


Sicher dass das nicht auf der B war ?
War ein Giant mit Ritchey Carbon Gabel!

C mit Starrgabel würd' ich nicht für Geld machen...

*Vertrauenswürdige Local-Infos*


----------



## SuperSamuel (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute.
Überlege grade mich anzumelden. Wetterprognose sagt ja gar nicht mal so schlecht. Aber der Regen der letzten Tage hat sicherlich Spuren hinterlassen, oder?
Wie ist die Strecke so? Bei Schotterwegen mach ich mir keine Sorgen... Aber gibt es steile und anspruchsvolle Wurzel-Trails? Aktueller Zustand?
Welche Reifenwahl würdet ihr empfehlen?
Danke und Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ragazza (29. Mai 2014)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> Überlege grade mich anzumelden. Wetterprognose sagt ja gar nicht mal so schlecht. Aber der Regen der letzten Tage hat sicherlich Spuren hinterlassen, oder?
> Wie ist die Strecke so? Bei Schotterwegen mach ich mir keine Sorgen... Aber gibt es steile und anspruchsvolle Wurzel-Trails? Aktueller Zustand?
> Welche Reifenwahl würdet ihr empfehlen?
> ...


Reifenwahl ist doch sehr individuell, der eine fühlt sich auf der Race-Pelle sicher und schnell, der andere braucht schon einen Enduroschlappen um überhaupt zu finishen. Der Trail-Anteil würde mich aber trotzdem interessiern, ich kenne die Strecke(D) nicht. Ich werde einen Mix aus Race-King und X-King fahren, wie meistens im steinigen Geläuf. Gibts kaum Trails, dann 2 x Race-King.


----------



## AMR_7500 (29. Mai 2014)

ragazza schrieb:


> Reifenwahl ist doch sehr individuell, der eine fühlt sich auf der Race-Pelle sicher und schnell, der andere braucht schon einen Enduroschlappen um überhaupt zu finishen. Der Trail-Anteil würde mich aber trotzdem interessiern, ich kenne die Strecke(D) nicht. Ich werde einen Mix aus Race-King und X-King fahren, wie meistens im steinigen Geläuf. Gibts kaum Trails, dann 2 x Race-King.


 
So ist mein Bike momentan auch noch bestückt, hinten X King, vorne Race King, da es eigentlich die ganze Woche durchgeregnet hat.
Wahrscheinlich montier ich auch vorne noch den X King drauf. Race King hat halt im Schlamm oder auf nassen Wurzeln mal so gar keinen
Grip.


----------



## klogrinder (29. Mai 2014)

Fahr Racing Ralph 2.25 auf der D!
Passt!


----------



## Saiver74 (29. Mai 2014)

ist morgen ab Mittag jemand da und hätte Lust auf ne Runde? Hoch zur Moni Alm.... hab mal ne Strecke von ca. 50km und ca. 1400 HM auf dem Plan. Aber gaaaaanz locker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (29. Mai 2014)

Wetteraussichten sind gut. Bis dahin ist alles trocken. Und wenns mal nass wird, dann wirds bestimmt kein stundenlanger Starkregen. Feines Reifenprofil bleibt auf jeden Fall drauf!


----------



## sully77 (30. Mai 2014)

ich bin letztes wochenende gefahren, viel teer und schotter, da sollte der regen der letzten tage nicht geschadet haben. schöne strecke insgesamt!! der trail allerdings war letzten sonntag schon recht rutschig in manchen abschnitten, das wird sicher schön schlammig 
aber er ist nicht zuuu lang...


----------



## wallberg (30. Mai 2014)

Strecken sind in gutem Zustand, Wettervorhersage ist mehr als positiv!
Sollte diese so eintreffen,  trocknet der Schindertrial im obersten Bereich 
sicher wieder ab. Im ersten Waldabschnitt wird das absteigen für 50m
angeraten.
Die anderen technischen Passagen sind nicht sehr matschig,  außer der
Erste Teil der C D Passage im Winterweg ab Wallberg Moos.

Messe fast komplett aufgebaut, morgen ab 10 Uhr geht's los! 


Ich freue mich, wallberg


----------



## Stefan1985 (30. Mai 2014)

Kann man das Rad eigentlich mit an den Stand zur Startunterlagen abholung nehmen? Mag meins nicht aus der Hand geben. Dafür ist mir der Drahtesel zu teuer gewesen.


----------



## Kerian (31. Mai 2014)

...für heute sieht das Wetter ja schon mal top aus!Hoffe das das morgen genauso ist...Jetzt gleich erst mal los Startunterlagen abholen!


----------



## DirkCC (31. Mai 2014)

So gleich gehts los. Das habt ihr verdient (und wir alle natürlich auch ;-) ). Auf ein schönes Wochenende!

Freu mich, Dirk


----------



## AMR_7500 (31. Mai 2014)

Das ist also Petrus' Art "Sorry für letztes Jahr" zu sagen  Ich finds geil und freu mich drauf, fahr jetz los, hab noch etwas über 250km vor mir


----------



## __Stefan__ (31. Mai 2014)

Wie ist denn das aus der Ausschreibung zu verstehen:

"ab 06:00 Uhr Akkreditierung und Nachmeldung Marathon bis 60 Minuten vor Start der jeweiligen Strecke"

Startnummer muss auch bei schon vorliegener Anmeldung eine Stunde vorher abgeholt werden? Habe es schon mal bei einem anderen Rennen erlebt, dass die wirklich 60 min vorher dicht gemacht haben und sich auch nicht erweichen ließen, die Nummer rauszurücken.


----------



## __Stefan__ (31. Mai 2014)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das aus der Ausschreibung zu verstehen:
> 
> "ab 06:00 Uhr Akkreditierung und Nachmeldung Marathon bis 60 Minuten vor Start der jeweiligen Strecke"
> 
> Startnummer muss auch bei schon vorliegener Anmeldung eine Stunde vorher abgeholt werden? Habe es schon mal bei einem anderen Rennen erlebt, dass die wirklich 60 min vorher dicht gemacht haben und sich auch nicht erweichen ließen, die Nummer rauszurücken.



Erledigt:

"*Nachmeldungen* für den Marathon können nur noch bis 60 Minuten vor dem jeweilgen Start angenommen werden. Die Abholung der Unterlagen für bereits angemeldete Teilnehmer kann weiterhin bis 30 Minuten vor dem Start erfolgen."


----------



## Schempi (1. Juni 2014)

@wallberg: Danke für die tolle Orga, hat viel Spass gemacht  

Ich bin mal auf die sportograf pics gespannt, Krampf und Blitz kamen mal ziemlich simultan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## falkochef (2. Juni 2014)

Ja es war klasse. Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Brutto- und Netto-Zeiten?
Und warum steht die Bruttozeit auf der Urkunde?


----------



## zozoon (2. Juni 2014)

falkochef schrieb:


> Ja es war klasse. Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Brutto- und Netto-Zeiten?
> Und warum steht die Bruttozeit auf der Urkunde?



Bruttozeit: offizieller startschuss
Nettozeit: wenn du tatsächlich über die startlinie gefahren bist


----------



## Saiver74 (2. Juni 2014)

Hammer Strecke, jedenfalls sagen das meine Beine heute. 

Dachte mir noch so bei der vorletzten Verpflegung bei Km 67, ach, da hat der Veranstalter wieder zu hoch gepokert, da kommen doch nie mehr 1000 Hm bis zum Schluss.
Da wurde ich eines besseren belehrt, man könnte es auch als Scheißstrecke bezeichnen, so viele Fladen wie da lagen
Den letzten 25% habe ich nur noch schiebend bewältigt, da war der Saft raus.


----------



## Twenty9er (2. Juni 2014)

Bin dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal dort mitgefahren. Leider nur ein Singletrail aber sonst sehr schön, auch landschaftlich.
Speziell die Kleinigkeiten, wie die der Höhenprofil-Sticker für den Lenker oder der Kuchen als Zielverpflegung haben den Unterschied zu anderen Events gemacht  Ein dickes Lob an den Veranstalter.
Aber: Was ist das für eine hässliche orangene Windweste! Das Ding sieht aus wie eine Warnweste für die Autopanne . Leider ein Startgeschenk, für das ich keine Verwendung habe


----------



## __Stefan__ (2. Juni 2014)

Nächstes Mal die Männerstrecke fahren, dann gibt's auch mehr Singletrails  . Selbst schon auf der "kleinen" Männerrunde, hätte man mehr Singeltrailspaß haben können. 

Bin überrascht, dass das überhaupt noch genehmigt wird.

hat weh getan, sehr weh getan, sehr sehr weh getan. Riederstein rauf war purer Sadismus von Seiten des Veranstalters !!

Dann will ich auch noch motzen: Die Altersklasseneinteilung. U50H ?? Wtf???? Noch direkter könnt ihr es nicht sagen, dass ich langsam mit 40 ein alter Sack bin? Könnte man nicht auch Ü40H sagen. Lieber Glas halbvoll als halbleer


----------



## Jonade (2. Juni 2014)

Warum geht die Strecke eigentlich kilometerlang parallel zum baysf-Trail? So oft, wie der die Forstautobahn berührt, hätte man doch wenigstens ein paar der weniger matschigen Abschnitte mit rein nehmen können, finde ich.


----------



## geronet (2. Juni 2014)

Naja gut die kilometerlangen Forstautobahnabfahrten waren nicht grade sehr spannend, aber der Baysf-Trail ist wohl der größte Witz im Wald..
Organisation = Top
Strecke (D) = Zu wenig schwierige Trails, zu viel Schotterstraßen (das Gelände gibt warscheinlich nicht mehr viel her)


----------



## Silberrücken (2. Juni 2014)

geronet schrieb:


> Naja gut die kilometerlangen Forstautobahnabfahrten waren nicht grade sehr spannend, aber der Baysf-Trail ist wohl der größte Witz im Wald..
> Organisation = Top
> Strecke (D) = Zu wenig schwierige Trails, zu viel Schotterstraßen (das Gelände gibt warscheinlich nicht mehr viel her)


Bist du die komplette D-Strecke etwa gefahren?


----------



## Schempi (2. Juni 2014)

wenn er trocken ist, ist der BaySF ne ganz lustige Alternative zur Forststrasse, er zieht halt durch die fehlenden HM und den weichen Untergrund nochmal Körner wie blöd. Aber jag da mal nach ner regnerischen Wochen den Marathon mit mehreren Strecken durch, nach den ersten 100 Leuten haste dann nen mehrere KM langes Schlammloch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (2. Juni 2014)

laut Staatsforst-Trail Flyer im Startpaket ist der doch bei Nässe eh gesperrt. Von daher kann ich schon verstehen, dass man das aus Nachhaltigkeitsgründen nicht mitnimmt. Und vermutlich auch erst gar nicht genehmigt bekommt.

Will jetzt auch nicht wissen, wie die Trails nach so einem Renntag mit hinterradblockierenden Angstfahrkünstlern aussehen. Ein gewisser Flurschaden bleibt da doch schon. Von daher bin ich umso mehr überrascht, das so etwas noch genehmigt wird. Wenn ich mir da die Entwicklung im Lkr GAP anschaue ....


----------



## geronet (2. Juni 2014)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Bist du die komplette D-Strecke etwa gefahren?


Bis auf die erste Tragepassage die Skipiste hoch, ja. Der letzte Trail bergauf um die Kurve rum war geil ;-)


----------



## ragazza (2. Juni 2014)

ich hab die D-Strecke gemacht. Bergab war *alles* fahrbar, bergauf musste ich natürlich auch mal tragen. An der Trennung CD hatte ich noch 70min zu meiner geplanten Zielzeit 5h und dachte das ist gegessen. Aber es kam anders, im D-Stück haben die Veranstalter den Spaßsack voll aufgemacht. Es wollte nicht enden, es war das pure Leiden. nach 5:32 war ich dann im Ziel. Es war hart. Sehr hart. Aber es war viel Mountainbiken. So solls sein.


----------



## Silberrücken (2. Juni 2014)

geronet schrieb:


> Bis auf die erste Tragepassage die Skipiste hoch, ja. Der letzte Trail bergauf um die Kurve rum war geil ;-)



Meinen allergrössten Respekt- das dürften nur sehr, sehr Wenige jemals schaffen!


----------



## geronet (2. Juni 2014)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Meinen allergrössten Respekt- das dürften nur sehr, sehr Wenige jemals schaffen!


Ich glaub, die 43 vor mir haben das größtenteils auch geschafft. Je nach Übersetzung, mit 22-34 ging das grade noch. Manche mit XX1 hatten Schwierigkeiten..


----------



## Silberrücken (2. Juni 2014)

Auf dem steinigen, nassen und wurzeldurchsetzten Trail zur Kreuzbergalm hinauf habe ich niemanden gesehen, der nicht abgestiegen ist. Bei der Strecke war laufen manchmal eben schneller als treten. Mir war sie da stellenweise einfach zu gefährlich-rutschig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emvau (2. Juni 2014)

Wir waren richtig Radl fahren und mussten vom -ich nenne ihn mal- "Risserkogeltrail" kommend weiter zur Bayeralm und hatten das Vergnügen während die B-Spitze ankam gegen die Fahrtrichtung zu fahren. Ich habe noch nie so viele Deppen auf einem Haufen gesehen. Besonders ausgezeichnet haben sich ein nörgelnder Schwabe mit so einem Fatbike und ein radelndes Lama. Macht euch das Spaß? Hier noch mal die Verhaltensregeln vom Veranstalter für euch.

http://www.mtb-festival.de/mtb-marathon/ausschreibung/#Verhaltensregeln-4


----------



## ragazza (2. Juni 2014)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Auf dem steinigen, nassen und wurzeldurchsetzten Trail zur Kreuzbergalm hinauf habe ich niemanden gesehen, der nicht abgestiegen ist. Bei der Strecke war laufen manchmal eben schneller als treten. Mir war sie da stellenweise einfach zu gefährlich-rutschig.


ich glaube auch nicht, daß fahren da irgend einen Vorteil gehabt hätte. Selbst wenn man dazu in der Lage gewesen wäre. Ich habs stellenweise probiert und dann aufgegeben, es war mir schlicht zu anstrengend und nicht ökonomisch. Das Ende meiner Kletterkünste war dann ebenfalls erreicht .


----------



## ragazza (2. Juni 2014)

emvau schrieb:


> Wir waren richtig Radl fahren und mussten vom -ich nenne ihn mal- "Risserkogeltrail" kommend weiter zur Bayeralm und hatten das Vergnügen während die B-Spitze ankam gegen die Fahrtrichtung zu fahren. Ich habe noch nie so viele Deppen auf einem Haufen gesehen. Besonders ausgezeichnet haben sich ein nörgelnder Schwabe mit so einem Fatbike und ein radelndes Lama. Macht euch das Spaß? Hier noch mal die Verhaltensregeln vom Veranstalter für euch.
> 
> http://www.mtb-festival.de/mtb-marathon/ausschreibung/#Verhaltensregeln-4


was ist "richtig" radlfahren ? und warum fährt man, wenn man es schon weiß, einem MTB-Rennen *entgegen* ? Nur weil man Recht hat ? Ich war, wie gesagt auf der D, aber ich verstehe deinen Post hier nicht. Aber Fatbikes würde ich auch nicht zulassen, die haben uns gerade noch gefehlt. Wieder was aus Amiland in XXXL. Braucht kein Mensch, reichen schon die überbreiten SUVs auf Parkplätzen.


----------



## Haferstroh (2. Juni 2014)

ragazza schrieb:


> Wieder was aus Amiland in XXXL. Braucht kein Mensch, reichen schon die überbreiten SUVs auf Parkplätzen.



....und die 29er. *duckundweg*


----------



## emvau (2. Juni 2014)

Natürlich verstehst du diesen Post nicht vollkommen, denn vermutlich kannst du dich wie der überwiegende Teil der Teilnehmer benehmen.  
Es geht hier um drei bis vier Händchen voll -deppen, die in der Spitzengruppe der B fuhren. 

Gewusst habe ich 's nicht, sonst wäre ich da freilich nicht gewesen, aber wenn ich einen gefühlten km da lang muss, breche ich doch nicht meine Tour ab. Zumal die Strecke nicht gesperrt war.


----------



## __Stefan__ (2. Juni 2014)

Ein Fatbike in der B-Spitzengruppe???? Sehr schwer vorstellbar ...


----------



## SuperSamuel (2. Juni 2014)

War auf der B-Strecke unterwegs. Der einzige Trail der Strecke war leider nicht mehr befahrbar, sehr viel Matsch und Schlamm, sehr viel nasse Wurzeln und Steine, leider kaum befahrbar. Schade. Aber bei so großen Veranstaltungen kaum anders machbar, mir auch klar. Orga top. Strecke in Ordnung. Verpflegung super. Parken gut gelöst. Stimmung super. Vielleicht im nächsten Jahr wieder.


----------



## geronet (2. Juni 2014)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Auf dem steinigen, nassen und wurzeldurchsetzten Trail zur Kreuzbergalm hinauf habe ich niemanden gesehen, der nicht abgestiegen ist. Bei der Strecke war laufen manchmal eben schneller als treten. Mir war sie da stellenweise einfach zu gefährlich-rutschig.


Den bin ich komplett ohne ausklicken gefahren, bitte mehr davon 
Ob da andere abgestiegen sind hab ich aber nicht gesehn, die Abstände vor und hinter mir waren zu groß.

@emvau: Schonmal in einer Spitzengruppe mitgefahren? Nein? Dann kannst du dich auch nicht in die reinversetzen.
Warnschilder mit Hinweis auf die Veranstaltung hab ich genug gesehen, die Fußgänger haben sich auch fast alle vorbildlich verhalten (das sollten sie mal genauso auf meinen Freizeittouren tun!). Die Spitzengruppen hatten ja jeweils ein Motorrad voraus als Warnung, das war auch gut gelöst. Normalerweise müsste man aber zumindest die Forststraßen sperren, bei den schnellen Abfahrten muss man zwangsweise die Innenkurven (auch links) benützen, sonst fliegt man gleich den Abgrund runter. Wenn da ein Auto kommt..

Das Fatbike war wohl eher von der Strecke D.


----------



## ragazza (2. Juni 2014)

geronet schrieb:


> Den bin ich komplett ohne ausklicken gefahren, bitte mehr davon
> Ob da andere abgestiegen sind hab ich aber nicht gesehn, die Abstände vor und hinter mir waren zu groß.
> 
> @emvau:
> ...


 auf der D ? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Kam der bei Tageslicht heim ?


----------



## geronet (2. Juni 2014)

Ok, war wohl von der C. Bild 9/50 bei sportograph-bestof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## client (2. Juni 2014)

Ich finde die Siegerzeit für die D- Strecke sehr beachtenswert.
Hut ab!


----------



## Saiver74 (3. Juni 2014)

gibt es bis auf die Bilder von Sportograf und auf FB noch welche? Waren doch ein Haufen Fotografen unterwegs und die vom Sportograf finde ich nicht so berauschend. Da gab es zig schöne Ecken/Perspektiven auf der Strecke


----------



## emvau (3. Juni 2014)

geronet schrieb:


> Schonmal in einer Spitzengruppe mitgefahren? Nein? Dann kannst du dich auch nicht in die reinversetzen.


Muss ich auch nicht. Ich habe mich eine Zeit lang an einem S nach langer Gerade postiert und was ich da in 5 MInuten gesehen habe, reicht mir: Viele fahren augenscheinlich über dem Limit. Wenn sie dabei nur sich gefährden ist mir das Wurscht, aber Mitstreiter abdrängen/beschimpfen und zufällige Passanten beschimpfen, gar bespucken... Und das waren wirklich keine Einzelfälle. Einer meinte gar er muss das Rennen mit blanker Felge beenden. 
Um was geht es denn bei so einem Rennen? Um Leben und Tod? Hoffentlich doch nicht!
Ne, ne...

"Du Depp, du Depp, du Depp, du depperta Depp du, du depperta Depp du, Depp du, schau di doch o! 
Von hundert Meter ko ma scho erkenna, da kimmt a Depp daher! 
Von weitem scho kon a jeder sehng, des is a Depp! 
Von hundert Meter ko ma schon erkenna, schau hie, da kimmt a Depp daher! 
Von weitem sigt a jeder Depp: oh, des is a Depp!
"


----------



## __Stefan__ (3. Juni 2014)

war das eigentlich da, wo der Trail mit orangem Sicherungsnetz zum Abhang gesichert war? Da beim Schinder? Bin da nicht ortskundig.


----------



## Twenty9er (3. Juni 2014)

emvau schrieb:


> Muss ich auch nicht. Ich habe mich eine Zeit lang an einem S nach langer Gerade postiert und was ich da in 5 MInuten gesehen habe, reicht mir: Viele fahren augenscheinlich über dem Limit. Wenn sie dabei nur sich gefährden ist mir das Wurscht, aber Mitstreiter abdrängen/beschimpfen und zufällige Passanten beschimpfen, gar bespucken... Und das waren wirklich keine Einzelfälle. Einer meinte gar er muss das Rennen mit blanker Felge beenden.
> Um was geht es denn bei so einem Rennen? Um Leben und Tod? Hoffentlich doch nicht!
> Ne, ne...
> 
> ...


Vielleicht solltest du erst mal selber mitfahren...wenn's auch nur die kleine Strecke ist...aber dann weißt du auch was du hier schreibst


----------



## Twenty9er (3. Juni 2014)




----------



## pauerrana (3. Juni 2014)

mmmhhhh.
erst freuen sich alle übers event, loben die jeweiligen strecken, und nun langsam wenn die puste wieder da ist, fängts beschimpfen an.?


----------



## naishy (3. Juni 2014)

emvau schrieb:


> Einer meinte gar er muss das Rennen mit blanker Felge beenden.
> "



Hab ich auch gesehen, allerdings war der so langsam das er keinen gefährdet hat.

Schade das Einzelne immer das ganze Bild einer solchen Veranstaltung negativ Beinflussen. Mit mehr Rücksicht von allen Seiten, egal ob Rennfahrer, Tourenfahrer, Zuschauer, Wanderer etc. wäre allen geholfen.


----------



## schubduese (3. Juni 2014)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Auf dem steinigen, nassen und wurzeldurchsetzten Trail zur Kreuzbergalm hinauf habe ich niemanden gesehen, der nicht abgestiegen ist. Bei der Strecke war laufen manchmal eben schneller als treten. Mir war sie da stellenweise einfach zu gefährlich-rutschig.



Bin da auch ohne schieben hochgefahren, hatte 22/36 am 29er.

Zum Thema grantelnde Rennteilnehmer: 
Deswegen fährt man ja die Langstrecke, da sind die Leute schon ein bissl abgeklärter, und man hat eher seine Ruh vor den hysterisch schmipfenden Möchtegern-Rennfahrern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schempi (4. Juni 2014)

Momentmal, den Kreuzbergalm Trail kommt ihr ohne Absteigen HOCH? Ich probier das die Tage mal, aber ich glaub...ich kauf mir wieder Stützräder  

@emvau: Als jemand, der das jetzt das erste Mal mitgemacht hat: Es is natürlich schade wenn sich dann ein paar finden, die sich aufführen wie die Axt im Wald. Aber so aus dem Mittelfeld heraus hat ich das Gefühl, dass die meisten sehr auf die Gesundheit von ihrem Umfeld geachtet haben und eher miteinander als gegeneinander gefahren sind. Zum Lama: Ich musst mir auch regelmäßig mal nen Stückchen Wegesrand suchen in dem ich das kurz loswerden konnte, mit Heuschnupfen hattest die Tage in der Richtung leider etwas zu kämpfen. Ästhetisch oder im Sinne vom Knigge ist das sicher nicht, aber solang man drauf achtet niemand anders oder nen Vorgarten zu erwischen find ich es jetzt nicht so überaus dramatisch. Is ja nach nen paar Minuten verdunstet oder im Boden versickert


----------



## emvau (5. Juni 2014)

Schempi schrieb:


> Zum Lama: Ich musst mir auch regelmäßig mal nen Stückchen Wegesrand suchen in dem ich das kurz loswerden konnte, mit Heuschnupfen hattest die Tage in der Richtung leider etwas zu kämpfen. Ästhetisch oder im Sinne vom Knigge ist das sicher nicht, aber solang man drauf achtet niemand anders oder nen Vorgarten zu erwischen find ich es jetzt nicht so überaus dramatisch. Is ja nach nen paar Minuten verdunstet oder im Boden versickert


Darum ging es mir mitnichten. Eine Depp machte gegenüber einem Mädel (!) den Rijkaard.


----------



## Schempi (5. Juni 2014)

Oha, das is natürlich ne ganz andere Schublade und unter aller Sau. Für den Fall arbeite ich noch an einem mobilen Satz Fackeln und Mistgabel für den Bikerucksack


----------



## powderJO (5. Juni 2014)

emvau schrieb:


> Darum ging es mir mitnichten. Eine Depp machte gegenüber einem Mädel (!) den Rijkaard.




und das hast du so ganz bestimmt ganz richtig gesehen und richtig eingeordnet? fahre nicht erst seit gestern marathon und rennen und habe noch nie erlebt, dass jemand einen anderen angespuckt hat. 

wem es beim tegernsee zu wenig trails waren, dem empfehle ich die 4 peaks. hier kommt enduro-feeling auf, ist aber auch nicht so ganz toll wenn die verhältnisse so sind wie heute ...


----------



## Twenty9er (6. Juni 2014)

emvau schrieb:


> Darum ging es mir mitnichten. Eine Depp machte gegenüber einem Mädel (!) den Rijkaard.


Was magst uns denn damit genau sagen...
Ich kann den genauen Sinn deiner Posts hier nicht folgen...aber lustig sind sie


----------



## Haferstroh (6. Juni 2014)

Was,war der Ruuuudi auch dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-tobi (18. Juni 2014)

Edit sagt das hat wohl nur im E-Bike-Forum seine Berechtigung, falls doch jemand was zur Sache beitragen kann, dann bitte hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/e-bi...-jemand-infos-steckt-haibike-dahinter.707679/

Danke & nichts für Ungut!


----------



## BLAM (18. Juni 2014)

biker-tobi schrieb:


> Hi Freunde,
> ich war zwar nur als Zuschauer am MTB Festival, aber mir ist folgender E-Bike-Erlkönig aufgefallen:
> Anhang anzeigen 300119
> Bild gehört zu diesem Artikel:
> ...



In einem Marathon-Forum wirst Du sicher ausgiebige Informationen zu E-Bikes bekommen


----------



## Haferstroh (18. Juni 2014)

Weiche, Satan!


----------



## Schempi (18. Juni 2014)

guerilla marketing für ebikes im marathon thread...BRILLIANT!


----------



## biker-tobi (18. Juni 2014)

Schempi schrieb:


> guerilla marketing für ebikes im marathon thread...BRILLIANT!


Sorry, so war's nicht gemeint, ich suche Infos danach!

Wollte niemandem auf den Schlips treten und nehme den Beitrag entsprechend raus!


----------

